# Found Wild Pigeon !!!please Help



## jesstickles (Nov 29, 2009)

hi i found a pigeon on the side of the road today and ive picked it up and brought it home but as i started to feed it the food i was giving it was coming out of its crop ??? why is this please help ???


----------



## jesstickles (Nov 29, 2009)

im sorry to say he passed away just now :'( x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. The food was coming out of his crop because the crop was ruptured.  That can be mended but there were probably other internal injuries.


----------



## jesstickles (Nov 29, 2009)

i kno i tryed my best i just wish i could of done more its such a shame he/she had lovley blue eyes i think he/she must of been ill for a while he/she was underwieght  x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Are you in the UK? If so, she was a very young wood pigeon, they fly in front of cars and people don't slow down or stop. She was probably half starved, which would have weakened her...but at least she found someone who cared and who wrapped her in love.

When you find a sick or injured bird , the best thing to do is to check them for bleeding first and stem it, then warm them up on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel and then offer them warm water with a bit of sugar and a tiny pinch of salt...it is best not to try to feed them until a few hours later (which is exactly what I used to do!). However, I don't think this little one could have been saved, it is likely that her injuries were too bad.


----------



## jesstickles (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah im from kent in the uk,well when i went to pick it up he tryed to rush into the bush but fell over so i quickley grabbed him and i looked at his neck but there was no blood just like puss and feather loss so when i got him home i put him in a cage and i have an african pygmy hedgehog so i took her heat mat and put it under his cage and left him for about an hour and a half and then checked him and he was on the heatspot so i gave him some food and water and then i realised all what i ad given him was all on the towl so i bathed his neck and put him back and when i went to check him he had passed away  which i couldnt understand because he was running round my room flapping his wings he was such a charactor and he will be sadley missed i am currentley studying animal care at college as im very fond of animals and im always picking up animals that have been hit by cars i cant just drive past them its horrible i have picked up loads of bird such as thrushes and crows and pheasents but ive never has a wood pigeon but i tryed my best but maybe my best wasent enough .


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It sounds as if you looked after him very well! He fell into good hands.

As far as I am concerned wood pigeons are very fragile, physically and emotionally. I have had a perfectly healthy one that I was preparing to release die overnight on the perch.

I hope you get the chance to rescue another one, they are the gentlest birds in the world and they need friends like you to look out for them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi jesstickles - just echoing what Feefo has said, really. You cared, you did what you could, and that's so much more than so many people would consider doing!

The impact of a vehicle can do damage that we just don't know, as well as whatever we can see. To fix a ruptured crop is not something that, frankly, I would want to undertake and wood pigeons are so 'highly strung' that they could easily die of shock if a vet were to do the work.

They are indeed sweet birds, but just not relaxed with humans like the feral pigeons usually are.

John


----------



## jesstickles (Nov 29, 2009)

i did look on the internet so i didnt feed him the wrong thing but i think i got to him just a little to late  i wish i was there earlyer he was such a character and i hope im able to help many more ive had to hand rear a pheasent befor as it was a baby but it had a broken leg but as soon has she was healthy she went to a rescue centre where they keep all birds with thing like one wing or a leg and i really enjoy doing it beacuse the reward when there better is priceless people say im not like ur normal teenager but i am i just adore animals and cant stand seeing them being hurt they have as much feelings as we do  x


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*caring*



jesstickles said:


> i did look on the internet so i didnt feed him the wrong thing but i think i got to him just a little to late  i wish i was there earlyer he was such a character and i hope im able to help many more ive had to hand rear a pheasent befor as it was a baby but it had a broken leg but as soon has she was healthy she went to a rescue centre where they keep all birds with thing like one wing or a leg and i really enjoy doing it beacuse the reward when there better is priceless people say im not like ur normal teenager but i am i just adore animals and cant stand seeing them being hurt they have as much feelings as we do  x


 I have been in the same situation with all well ment intentions only to be saddened. I have to say that you as I tried all that we could in time frame given, even though results where the same does not, nor will it stop me from trying again. I will come to the aid of any injured animal I come across and try the same again. I do have a few of my friends that surly would not have made it if I had not been there and one of those gives me smiles every day even though he just bites and smacks my hand I know he loves ME


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

lndeed we can only do what we can - & remember - in the very least he passed in the kind care of a friend- much better than any other alternative would have been


----------



## jesstickles (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah that made me feel a little better knowing that he wouldnt of got run over and over atlest he was warm and dry when he passed away and i will always try my best when it comes to animals but i think he had been ill for a while he was very underweight i dont think much could of been done for him but atleast hes not in pain anymore


----------

